
TuneCore Tells Us Where We Can Shove It - quilby
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/03/tunecore-tells-us-where-we-can-shove-it/
======
mnemonicsloth
Interesting.

Neither of the TC intern's emails are quoted. We get to take Arrington's word
for it that "Peter responded politely."

The CEO's email looks curt and impolite, but we have no way of knowing whether
that's because the CEO is a jerk, or because there's a mollifying second half
to that email that Arrington didn't feel like publishing.

In the past I've basically ignored TC because I thought they were kind of
silly. Question for anybody who follows this more closely than I do -- is Tech
Crunch making the transition from "waste of time" to "unambiguous parasite" ?

~~~
jsjenkins168
The interns emails are posted in the comments. They really aren't that bad,
and definitely dont warrant such a response from a _CEO_ in my opinion

~~~
tjr
No, the intern's emails aren't that bad. Frankly, I don't think that Price's
emails are that bad either. None of this warrants being made public.

~~~
fourlittlebees
The intern replied with the TIME 100 article when asked about TechCrunch. I
thought that was a bit over the top, and a dig at the CEO for DARING to not
know who Mike Arrington is.

~~~
olefoo
That sense of entitlement on the part of TechCrunch and the people associated
with it is why it's losing value so rapidly.

The balloon has popped, the shark has been jumped, the welcome has been
overstayed;

------
extantproject
This story reinforces what Tech Crunch is to me, as I commented a few days
ago:

"Yes, TC is a click generator fueled by drama."

(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=205986>)

... I'm even happier now to have unsubscribed from their useless, noisy little
RSS feed.

~~~
josefresco
Speaking of RSS, when is Feedburner going to adjust their dramatically
inflated "subscriber" count that is featured prominently on sites like TC?
785K looks good and all, and at least the numbers from site to site are
relative, but I'd rather see accurate numbers (not a number akin to 'hits')

------
nkohari
I love how Arrington continually says that the email was sent to
press@tunecore.com, except that it would be pretty damn rare for a startup to
have an actual PR department. And anyway, if a company doesn't want to release
information to the press, they aren't required to do so, no matter if it's
TechCrunch or the f'n Times asking. Arrington getting offended when the
request was rebuked just comes off as pugilistic.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Four years since starting my organization, Press@NeoSmart.net still redirects
to my email address (as the founder & Director). As if TechCrunch doesn't know
that's what small companies & organizations do!

------
jpeterson
Sigh. Can we have a ban of techcrunch? Pretty please?

~~~
extantproject
I'll second that.

~~~
helveticaman
Just to venture a guess, I think the problem with HN isn't only signal/noise
ratio, but the amount of signal--there might not be enough.

------
gaius
Did Price _actually_ tell them to "f*ck themselves" or was that just made up
for sensationalism?

~~~
josefresco
You get one guess, keep in mind that Arrington authored the post.

------
babul
There are plenty of people/startups/companies who have never heard of TC.

Seems these are people who generally just _get on with things_ in thier own
way in thier own markets, free from hype.

------
edw519
Why blog when a tweet will do?

"Emailed tunecore. They said fu. Boo hoo."

100 characters to spare.

~~~
josefresco
Maybe because Twitter was down?

/thank you folks, I'll be here all week

------
ssharp
Arrington is such a drama queen.

------
colortone
(Disclosure: I’ve been a user since [almost] day one and have contributed to
the Tunecore blog)

Here's my comment (#209) on the original thread:

I would love it if we could start hearing about more businesses that are
growing out of existing industries that are leveraging the Net (rather than SV
startups leveraging the Net to get into existing industries).

Another example in the music domain would be SonicBids.

Concentrating so much on SV just leads to too much irony:

TuneCore is probably THE most revolutionary music-focused web service (esp in
terms of business model innovation) and they’ve been pulling in real revenue
with a real, sustainable revenue stream that solves extreme problems for its
customers for years.

To top it off, they have probably THE most intelligent strategic partnership
(w/ Guitar Center) of any web-based business.

I agree that a) there’s only so many hours in the day, b) the Valley is the
most important place in the world for software innovation, and c) much of the
work TechCrunch does is very valuable, but it would be nice to see more
“worldly” coverage [for lack of a better term].

~~~
colortone
Can anyone explain why this comment was downmodded?

Is it because I syndicated something that was posted elsewhere?

I feel like what I wrote here brought a lot of context to this story,
especially given my background as a musician and record label manager.

TIA for any insight

------
babul
Arrington seems to have ego issues? Lots of melodrama lately.

------
macgyver1
Talk about sensational headlines, read the title at the top of this page. I
don't think he wrote it because they'd never heard of techcrunch, he wrote it
because of the bizarre response from what was supposed to be the PR e-mail
address of their company. Also, read the comments of the techcrunch posts and
he provides their own e-mails.

Arrington may be a douche, but this thread is very sensationalist

------
scooter53080
To me the interesting part of this story is the advice to 'not cold contact
the CEO'. If you have multiple email addresses coming into one box you'd
better keep track which one a message is from and respond appropriately.
There's nothing wrong about cold contact at a press@ address. As far as him
not know what TechCrunch is...that part is pleasing. ;-)

------
adnam
Slow news day

------
sabat
Maybe I just buy into Arrington's BS, but the tunescore guy comes off like a
jackass. Maybe Techcrunch doesn't deserve extra special treatment, but it _is_
the primary startup news site. "Who are you?" is a clueless response,
especially from a tiny company that needs all the coverage it can get.

~~~
axod
I agree it was a pretty bad reply. It doesn't take a couple of seconds to go
to google, see who you're dealing, and notice that they could be potentially
useful to you as a business..

However, maybe it was a stressful day and they had a heap of spam or
irritating emails trying to sell them stuff.

